# Pygmaeus vs Hastatus vs Hasborus Corydorus...?



## 77_Bus_Girl

Hi there - I tried to find this in a search but nothing really came up.

I was wondering if someone could explain the differences between the dwarf corydoras? (as far as I can tell, Pygmaeus, Hastatus, or Haborus are the options?)

How do they compare to each other with regards to size, behaviour, water parameter requirements, etc.?

Thanks!


----------



## jobber

i've had the pleasure of keeping pygmaeus and habrosus. I found the habrosus to act similar to regular sized corydoras. whereas I find the pygmaeus/hastatus behave more between tetras and coriea. they like to swim and school mid-water. the pygmaeus I found to be extremely shy compared to habrosus. I have fortunate to have spawned and hatched these two specimens; however the fries are very hard to raise. 

habrosus behave and appear similar to regular cories. females are much bigger than males. the body shape is a smaller version of bigger cories.

hastatus is similar in body shape, size, behaviour as pygmaeus; only differ in body markings. they don't resemble the bigger regular cories body shape. 

tank requirements is acidic water below ph 7. ph range best suited would be a south american biotope. sand or soft substrate and lots of areas for cover. they do best in numbers. some say at least 6 , I would say at least 12 to see their real behaviour and true nature. it gives them a better sense of security. 

check out some videos on youtube for these specific fish behaviour.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

You can find everything you want to know on Planetcatfish.com

Corydoras pygmaeus • Callichthyidae • Cat-eLog
Corydoras hastatus • Callichthyidae • Cat-eLog
Corydoras habrosus • Callichthyidae • Cat-eLog


----------



## ibbica

Have you looked at planetcatfish.com? They've got (brief) info sheets for pretty much any species of cory 

C. hasborus: Corydoras habrosus • Callichthyidae • Cat-eLog
C. hastatus: Corydoras hastatus • Callichthyidae • Cat-eLog
C. pygmaeus: Corydoras pygmaeus • Callichthyidae • Cat-eLog

ETA: Haha, great minds and all that


----------



## 77_Bus_Girl

That's a great site! Thanks! 

I was hoping to get some more 'personal experience' comments like Jobber's, comparing the three also.

Are they tolerant of higher ph as long as it's stable? mine naturally stays right at 7.6 it seems. Hopefully I'll be injecting CO2 soon so it may drop a little. Or does that limit me to the Hastatus?

I *think* I prefer the Hasborus as I'd like something to occupy the bottom of the tank. (next on the search for something small for the top, as the Cardinals seem to think there is a force field right around the middle of the tank and never venture up there!)

Also, they all say smooth substrate. I have (I think?) eco complete? (small, brown round) I don't recall exactly...


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Eco-complete is not bad, but sand would be more natural and they would love digging in it. I've never had C. hastatus, but have C. habrosus now and have had C. pygmaeus. It's pretty much what jobber said. The C. pygmaeus is the smallest of the 3. The C. hastatus aand C. habrosus are very similar and in the past, C. hastatus was often sold as C. habrosus.

CO2 injection and the subsequent drop in pH doesn't change the TDS or the conductivity so that transient change in pH isn't going to change much. You do have be careful with CO2 injection as most catfishes like higher oxygen content, but cories are able to gulp atmospheric air which helps a bit (those darts up to the surface are for a gulp of air. I've lost more than a few catfish due to accidental overdosing of CO2 and do it at very low doses or not at all in my catfish tanks now.


----------



## DeeB

I have found that C. habrosus are more personable and less shy. I see my C. pygmaeus swimming around sometimes but if they see something move, they will dart out of sight. If you want something that you can see more often, go for the habrosus. Also, I don't think you're likely to find any hastatus locally. I bought 3 of them a few years ago from a local LFS (there was only three). I have a strong suspicion that they were trade-ins. Unfortunately, the LFS person had a hard time netting them and it ended up being really stressful for the hastatus and they all died within a day or two. This was a few years ago and I haven't seen them since locally. 

I have kept them in a smaller group (6) and a larger one (12) and they definitely seem more active in a larger group. Although for me, the habrosus didn't school in a group but rather formed groups of 2 or 3 and moved around the tank in their little groups. So it may just be that I see more of these smaller groups more often and equated that with them being more active. Also, if you're going to keep habrosus, make sure you have something covering the top. My biggest habrosus committed suicide after the cover was left open one night. And then the rest of the habrosus slowly disappeared after that. 

As for substrate, I have a sand substrate and the cories seem to like it. I'll have little hills forming after my water changes and within a day all the little rolls and dips are gone. I can see little "tracks" on the sand where they've been looking for food.


----------



## 77_Bus_Girl

Does anyone know where I might find a few hasborus?


----------



## jobber

77_Bus_Girl said:


> Does anyone know where I might find a few hasborus?


You can check with Charles at Canadian Aquatics. I think he has some on his last shipment:
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/canadian-aquatics-36/new-arrival-jan-07-2013-a-35383/

Or alternatively, check out Fantasy Aquatics to see if they have any in stock since you're in Vancouver East:
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fantasy-aquatic-54/location-contact-info-store-hours-34401/

Let us all know how the fish works out for you. Pictures, videos......observations. Helps build the knowledge and experience base on this forum.


----------

